# lil weezy



## Kassidy (Dec 15, 2007)

ok i know alot of ppl here dont care for rap, but i love the shit! what yall think of lil wayne? that mother fucker is on fire!!! something about his flow cant get enough of it!!!


----------



## BayLegacy (Dec 15, 2007)

Wayne is amazing. Carter II was ill and his mixtapes are straight fire.
The shit he says is hilarious too.


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Dec 15, 2007)

His new musik is siicK!...

He's Insane...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 15, 2007)

wayne is cool, his delivery is dope. his voice used to be kind of squeaky to me but i am growing into it.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 15, 2007)

I like him hes pretty good. I was dissapointed with his guest aperenced on the boondocks, it was a kinda crapy episode, and he didnt do anything, he only had a few lines. 
I hear alot of people saying hes the greatest rapper ever. but I dont think hes anywear near that. one day he'll probably be up there if he keeps it up. 
but I like kanye and juelz santana... but people dont like him much I dont get why :/


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 16, 2007)

weezy got mad flow and rap skills but he aint sayin much is the problem... but real talk he is a great rapper a living legend jus not the best rapper alive but hes definatley in my top 5 best

1. Nas
2. Pac
3. BIG
4. wayne
5. jay
6. game
7. 50 cent
8. andre 3000
9. em
10. kanye

this my top ten all time hiphop/rap lyricists... how bout all u other rap fans out there??


----------



## Smokeyd (Dec 16, 2007)

weezy my favorite rapper im listening right now but im listening to the the carter... and he burns


----------



## Smokeyd (Dec 16, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> wayne is cool, his delivery is dope. his voice used to be kind of squeaky to me but i am growing into it.


it's deeper now his voice used to be worse i think its cool tho


----------



## jsbfootball (Dec 19, 2007)

weezys dank


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 20, 2007)

Weezy sucks donkey dick.I m not really into rap Im a hard core hip hop cat just cant get into rappers.I love a talented emcee though.You can keep that look at what I can buy music though as ita garbage...All of cash money,No limit,slipe n slide records, and dem franchise boyz they are all garbage...Take some time to really listen to true hip hop and you ll never listen to rap again.You gotta give me some lyrical content and abeat that isnt afucking rolands 808 bass drum over a fuckin keyboard systh.Show me some skills and talent and lil wayne has yet to show either lyrical or productive talent. Follw the lyrics go listen to Krs-1, Rakim, Super Natural,JUICE,GangStarr,Lupe, hell I even was inpressed with Jay-z new cd the best since Unreasonable doubt actually wasnt garbage.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 20, 2007)

mmmm donkey dick!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 20, 2007)

yes it fits right between his teethizzz metal gates


----------



## tckfui (Dec 20, 2007)

teethizzzz. how insightful, please tell me more 
he must have some big teethizzz, donkeys are well hung


----------



## Puffs (Dec 22, 2007)

Lil Wayne is the best in the game today, his flow is untouchable. Take a look at this Mix Tape "The Drought is Over Part 4". =]


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 22, 2007)

Lil Wayne is arguably one of the best freestyle rappers in the world. He is most likely the hardest working rapper of 2007. He's definently very very good.
When I first heard him way back I hated it, took me a while to get used to his voice. I still will never like "Stuntin' like my daddy". I've come to realize how much work he's done, and he's def. one of the best if not the best freestyle guys I've ever heard, and definently the hardest working. He's put out hundreds of recorded tracks this year alone (I heard).

I'm really more into hip/hop stuff, somethin' with some groove. Best Rap group right now?

Hypnotize Minds


----------



## Puffs (Dec 22, 2007)

Lil Wayne is supposed to get an award for all the songs he has made this year. I can't wait for the Carter 3 to come out. I bet the first week sales is going to be crazy. =]


----------



## tckfui (Dec 22, 2007)

he is pretty good, but I wouldnt consider him one of the greats, I'm sure the reason he was able to release so many songs is because alot of the songs are his old ones from before he was famouse, just like what 50 cent did, like half of his first 2 albums were his old underground songs, just rerecorded.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 22, 2007)

Dude I love his voice. It's squeaky but it sounds tight. I remember the first time I heard him on the Back that ass up song. 'Once you back it up then stop and
wha
wha
wha
drop it like it's hot
drop, drop
drop it like it's hot'
His voice is hella squeaky in that song but I love it!


----------



## geez16 (Dec 22, 2007)

hes got great flow..some of his lyrics are out there.hes tight not one of my favorites tho. plus too many djs ride his nuts and put out way too many mixtapes


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 22, 2007)

He's amazing


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Dec 22, 2007)

He spits some of the craziest shit I've heard.


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 22, 2007)

real talk ^^^^

butttt alot of dj's are strapped to his nuts like a carseat and its annoying because there is alot of other shit thats same to better quality than weezys for instance.. boosie


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 23, 2007)

Wait? you gotta be killing me here...seriously you guys must all be under 19 to think he has any lyrical talent. He uses the same lines in everysong, uses no methophoric or similic phrases and his bar count is suspect at best...Anyone who would even try to put him in the best 500 lyracists ever has to be 
1.mental challeneged
2 under 12 years old
3.Have no idea what hip hop is
4.Just stupid
5. mistakenly talking about another artist..

You can not seriously compare his lyrical prowlness to the likes of Rakim,krs-1,Super Natural (the worlds freestyle champion), JUICE (former world freestyle champion and amazing lyrical poet),Original Nas,or even a young cat who died to soon Big L..come on let get real now kids


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 23, 2007)

yea yea rakim krs 1 super natual jice nas big l and pun all them yes they were great... key word... WERE... name the last track krs 1 or any of them other than nas, put out that was as hype as u saying it is... i got mad respect and props to them dudes but they fell off and this isn't rock music.. tracks that were hot 10-15 years ago aren't gonna stay hot that long.. and if u aint the hottest thing out at the moment, in hip hop, then u aint shit cuz there are wayyyyyyy too many tracks bein put out there everyday to be dwelling on the old shit...i aint knockin them tho they were all great lyricists but u aint hearin much from them anymore and the reason you aint is cuz theres more newer music out there.. you knockin rap and hip hop cuz its been put it into a new era when u jus need to accept it and quit bein such an old head... u failed to mention tupac... u seem like one of them old new york cats... dont knock someone for liking an artist you dont....knock the cats that think rap and hip hop isn't shit... and dont come with the "they think its shit cuz now-a-days it is" cuz sayin that is weakkkkk... oh and btw nas is my all time hands down favorite rapper so dont think i aint hearin what u sayin


----------



## Kassidy (Dec 23, 2007)

i do agree with ya filthyfeltch a little, i use to listen to him all the time, like an everyday basis almost, and you notice that he has this copy-cat style a little bit. noticed it when i was rolling one time. but hes getting better, some of his shit is funny as fuck too, 

or how bout that picture of him kissing baby(birdman) on the lips??


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 23, 2007)

his new shit has been gettin pretty gay especially when he tries to use the voice synthesizer... his older shit and some of his new shit go toooo hard tho... and his albums are twenty million times better than his mixtapes.

wayne a fag for kissin his "daddy"


----------



## Puffs (Dec 23, 2007)

You can't really compare old rap to new rap... Alot of stuff has evolved. No metaphors or similies? What Weezy songs are you listening too? His punch lines is sick... The stuff he comes up with and the way he puts it is amazing. Listen to "Im Raw".

About Wayne kissing Baby, the nigga can suck his dick and get caught and I wouldn't care... Just keep comming out with hot tracks and we good.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 23, 2007)

"Little duffal bag Boy"...can you show me one talented line in that whole song??Im just judging it as a hip hop label owner.We make music everyday.Cds sold in over 17 countries and have 2 studios so I mean I know my music and I know what a real emcee is capable off but I was answering to the fact someone said greatest rapper ever..come on ever. Thats what Im saying.The majority of the stuff on the mainstream radio station which are owned by Clear Channel and Evergreen is only on as labels pay for play. The more they pay the more they play. One cat since you want a recent today artist that kills weezy when he is sleeping is Lupe Fiasco.Now if you want that simple how much money and Im a thug type of shit they playing for the simple folk well then hate to say it but The Game is killing those kinda "rappers".Weare working on some new stuff du next year you ll wanna check out.Watch for a new cd from Cannibus and if your really into hip hop K-solo is finishing a new release.I just cant listen to someone who doesnt even open his mouth to ryhm..."he downt known nona? yamaha.. what the fuck open ya mouth dude lol


----------



## Puffs (Dec 23, 2007)

LMFAO @ the open ya mouth part. Cut him some slack! lol, He's probably high out his ass when he records. You wanna hear a nice song that he just mumbles on? Listen to "Brand New". About the duffle bag boy song, with out Weezy's hook the song would be trash. All he does is the chorus.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah I'll agree with you FF, duffel bag boy is one of the gayest songs I've ever heard. His shit has been going downhill...But who can't you say that about? They make their money and lose their motivation. Look at Eminem his first two albums were some of the best ever. His last one? I couldn't even find one song worth listening to.....And fucking Lupe Fiasco. He's aight but he can't touch Weezy.... What about Kanye West? He's on top right now in my book.


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 24, 2007)

lupe got madddddddd flow... i agree with Iblaze about eminem but eminem made his mark and is one of the most creative to hit the game... but for you to judge wayne and his "simple" lyrics and say he only rappin for the simple folks comes off as stuck up... cuz real talk in the streets its grimey as fuck n he jus spittin from that perspective and more ppl see eye to eye with him and think the same way... thats why boosie and waynes shit been runnin all through the streets in my hood to the next to the next and to the next... we only listen to that raw straight up shit cuz thats what we bout... but dont get me wrong hip hop and rap was my first love and i listen to as many DIFFERENT tracks as i can and can break down anybodys flo for ya... i can spot a real emcee for ya and i can spot real street niggas from a mile away... hip hop and rap aint jus bout the subjects of the songs its bout the creativity they bring and the flo of the words... i see you tho FilthyFletch and ill be looking out for that hot shit


----------



## iwannamarry-juana (Dec 24, 2007)

YO fletch be makin points. but on the other hand, weezy been rippin it for a minute. duffle bag boy isnt even his song so i dnt count dat gay as shit. but on the real some of his older mixtapes were better then alot of emcee albums, including his own. ex. Dedication 2, Young Money Mixtape, Drought 3. His new shit is str8 but he is wack as fuck when he uses that gay singin voice like t-pain. Eminem in my opinion was the DOPEST motherFUCKER ever wehn slim shady lp nd mm lp dropped. slim shady lp fucks all of waynes shit up.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 25, 2007)

Lupe kills weezy not even in the same class.Weezy would have to get a dictionary before he could even try to come to Lupe lol.Em was cool at times his mainstream cds were little suspect but his underground stuff before he was signs was his best.Kanye can eat a dick with his wack ass tracks and even worst lyrics.In chicago Kanye aint what the rest of people think lol. We know better.He was that nerdy little hanger onner who was taught how to use equiptment by N.O.I.D who really makes tracks and Kanye always wanted to be Common but Common is so far beyond what Mr West will ever be.Speaking of Common there is a top notch emcee.Evereything except that Electric Circuis shit he put out when fucking with Erika Baduh is classic.The entire can I borrow a Dolla cd .His new cd is instant classic For The People.Thats hip hop.I just cant give props to weezy or any of the cash money cats as they just dont offer much for a true head. It makes money from the young kids and suburban cats that dont really know much of the hip hop culture but its just amateur garbage sorry.Im just into the best emcees and producers.Knottz is a great producer who doesnt always get the praise for the tracks he does for all the grimy cats you hear.Mobb Deep is hardcore.Little worried now they on G-Unit though.If i gotta pick southern artists I can get with I have to go Scarface,Luda,UGK,original 3-6 mafia nothing in last 7 years with the 2 man crew,8Ball and MJG.If we go out west Im gonna give it to people like Super Nat,Xzibit, Ali Vegas,The Game, and mmmm maybe well Id give snoop some luv but he has had some real bad cds also lol


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 25, 2007)

Kassidy said:


> ok i know alot of ppl here dont care for rap, but i love the shit! what yall think of lil wayne? that mother fucker is on fire!!! something about his flow cant get enough of it!!!


weezy i cool, i think his delivery is good.


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 28, 2007)

cassidy new album go hard


----------



## celldweller321 (Jan 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Weezy sucks donkey dick.I m not really into rap Im a hard core hip hop cat just cant get into rappers.I love a talented emcee though.You can keep that look at what I can buy music though as ita garbage...All of cash money,No limit,slipe n slide records, and dem franchise boyz they are all garbage...Take some time to really listen to true hip hop and you ll never listen to rap again.You gotta give me some lyrical content and abeat that isnt afucking rolands 808 bass drum over a fuckin keyboard systh.Show me some skills and talent and lil wayne has yet to show either lyrical or productive talent. Follw the lyrics go listen to Krs-1, Rakim, Super Natural,JUICE,GangStarr,Lupe, hell I even was inpressed with Jay-z new cd the best since Unreasonable doubt actually wasnt garbage.


100% right dood not to be racist but every body i know that listens to rap White and black has been busted for pot like 2 times already and they all under 18 everyone else the normal people and my fellow rednecks have been smoking way longer and have never came close to being caught i dont know the diff but there is one


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 11, 2008)

celldweller321 said:


> 100% right dood not to be racist but every body i know that listens to rap White and black has been busted for pot like 2 times already and they all under 18 everyone else the normal people and my fellow rednecks have been smoking way longer and have never came close to being caught i dont know the diff but there is one


Cops target ppl that look like that. They're racists fucks and they target everybody that listens to rap or wears baggy clothes etc. even white boys....It took me awhile to realize that. I used to drive around town in my caddi w/ limo tint, bumping rap music out of my 12's. I wore baggy clothes, all that stuff...Well, two felonies and two years of probation later, I wear preppy ass clothes and drive a cavalier. No tint and I always wear a seatbelt lol...I'll always be a fan of gangsta rap at heart but yeah it's better to fit in with society.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh yeah and I forgot to add-Never been fucked with by the cops since.


----------



## dhsreppin (Jan 13, 2008)

weezys fiya u gotta hear his new mixtape before the carter


----------



## beavejones420 (Jan 14, 2008)

2 words lyrical mastermind


----------



## Microdizzey (Jan 15, 2008)

Weezy and Jeezy, favorite rap artists


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

How can you say he has no depth??? YouTube - Lil Wayne-Best Rapper Alive


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 18, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> How can you say he has no depth??? YouTube - Lil Wayne-Best Rapper Alive


For real. Get back at me on this one, Fletch.
YouTube - I feel like dying - Lil wayne 
"Only once the drugs are done that I feel like dying...I feel like dying"


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Feb 18, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> For real. Get back at me on this one, Fletch.
> YouTube - I feel like dying - Lil wayne
> "Only once the drugs are done that I feel like dying...I feel like dying"


and if my dealer dont have none..then i feel like dyiN'!....


he's a beast.


----------



## crazedtimmy (Feb 19, 2008)

weezy is that shit hands down


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 19, 2008)

I usually like more hip-hop like atmosphere, brother ali, murs, eyedea.. but I do listen to some weezy, he has some funny ass one liners.. other then that you know I gotta rock that death metal.


----------



## kÃ¼$h (Feb 20, 2008)

Wayne's the shit, Drought Is Over 4 is the fucking greatest mix tape of all time, no doubt. If you don't have it, go download the shit now cause you are missing the fuck out.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 20, 2008)

DoNkEy1 said:


> and if my dealer dont have none..then i feel like dyiN'!....
> 
> 
> he's a beast.


Yeah man. That's the song I mean to post the first time lol. That shit is sick. It's not even like a rap song it's like a poem. Love that shit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2008)

every pistol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2008)

weezy- im me


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2008)

sage francis


----------



## Yeah (Jun 7, 2008)

Pick up a copy of Tha Carter III. Or just illegally download it. I think if you like wayne a little before, you'll like him a lot more after you hear this. Changed my friend who hated him and thought he was a homo to being on his dick. Figuratively speaking of course.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

i'm not gonna hate on lil wayne..he's got some one liners that i fuckin love like..


"i love it..i fuckin love it, i'm a self made millionaire, fuck the public" - money on my mind

or

"shootouts aint nothin but rock n roll to him...leave your blood on the dash, call it rosewood" - hit em up

carter 2 was a sick cd.. but i mean there are so many times when he just makes some gay ass lines that really drop his credibility.. like "dear mr toilet, i'm the shit, got these other haters pissed, cuz my toilet paper thick", or "got my nina in my hand n i'm masturbatin, black peter pan fly high till i die"..

i give him respect..but man he makes some sick lines and than totally comes out and spews some wack shit in the same song..kills it for me..production on carter 2 was fuckin on point though..and it figures cuz it was all east coast influenced..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

i know the games crazy its more crazy than its ever been im married to that crazy bitch call me kevin federlin its obvious that ull be cash money to the death of him the ground shall break when the bury him, bury him? i know one day they gotta bury him but i lock casket tight baby so i dont let the devil in nigga its just me and my guitar yea bitch im heavy metal and u can get fuckin led zeppelin- im me


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2008)

carter3 drops today


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jun 10, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> "Little duffal bag Boy"...can you show me one talented line in that whole song??Im just judging it as a hip hop label owner.We make music everyday.Cds sold in over 17 countries and have 2 studios so I mean I know my music and I know what a real emcee is capable off but I was answering to the fact someone said greatest rapper ever..come on ever. Thats what Im saying.The majority of the stuff on the mainstream radio station which are owned by Clear Channel and Evergreen is only on as labels pay for play. The more they pay the more they play. One cat since you want a recent today artist that kills weezy when he is sleeping is Lupe Fiasco.Now if you want that simple how much money and Im a thug type of shit they playing for the simple folk well then hate to say it but The Game is killing those kinda "rappers".Weare working on some new stuff du next year you ll wanna check out.Watch for a new cd from Cannibus and if your really into hip hop K-solo is finishing a new release.I just cant listen to someone who doesnt even open his mouth to ryhm..."he downt known nona? yamaha.. what the fuck open ya mouth dude lol


"flow retarded when I spit I get my drool on" he already know what your saying. Coke,E, and weed. do all thos together and try to open ur mouth LOL


----------



## Hiesman (Jun 14, 2008)

if wayne ur favorite artist u aint listen'd to enough music , he ill tho but not the best


----------

